

Google+ Follow Recommendations Based your Facebook Profile - taxonomyman
http://www.plusbuddy.com

======
infinity
Hi, are you associated with the Plus Buddy site? There are two typos on the
frontpage: "... and provides recommmendations of who to follow..." and "We'll
recommned Google+ users ...".

------
taxonomyman
Thanks for catching this. We're on it. How do you find the tool working?

~~~
infinity
I don't have a Facebook account and I'm not on Google+, so I can't really
evaluate the tool from a personal perspective. But I find it weird, that I get
some recommendations if I click the "recommend" button without entering any
URL at all or complete garbage. You could add some form of input validation to
see if users entered a valid Facebook URL. If a user enters his Facebook URL
in a wrong way, he will get some results, but these recommendations are not
based on his profile.

